# Rider's leg problems affecting balance HELP!



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

So, I just figured out a huge piece of the puzzle for my seat issues. I've gotten myself to relax a lot, gotten my seat solid, stopped gripping with my knees, and really the only thing I have left is I keep leaning left. I couldn't figure out why and it was really impeding our progress at the canter as I was blocking my mare's shoulder so she couldn't pick up the left lead. Yesterday we finally figured out what's wrong...my left leg is apparently a 1/4 inch shorter than my right. 

Now, I'm not sure how long it's been like this. I'm 22. My family (both sides) is known for getting these weird late (after 20) growth spurts (but usually just the guys) and my aunt on my mom's side has a difference in her legs like this. I also had back surgery when I was 19 due to a spinal injury and had to relearn to walk. They didn't say anything about it effecting the length of my legs at the time, but I'm not sure they really checked that. I wear insoles in my shoes anyway so I just put and extra thick insole in my left boot and that magically fix my walking, but when I asked about what I should do for riding all I got was :confused_color: *crickets chirping* 

My concern is that the insoles mainly affect the heel of the foot and the stirrup sits under the ball of the foot. Does this mean I just need to jack my stirrup up 1/4 inch? I'm ok with punching holes if need be, this saddle is the most comfortable thing on the planet and I'm not selling it any time soon. Is there any reason that wouldn't work or is there something I am missing? Has anyone dealt with this before?

FYI the saddle is a wade hard seat ranch saddle


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Maybe try raising the stirrup first. If that doesn't work, go from there?


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

You physical leg probably isn't longer, but the muscle and soft tissue had contracted to such a degree that it makes it appear so.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

@horseluvr2524 I will on Friday when I get back to the barn, however I wanted to see if anyone had any practical experience or advice before I started punching holes.  @ApuetsoT Interesting theory, could you explain more what you mean?


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

I really can’t imagine that your left leg being 1/4 inch shorter than the right being a big problem since most of your weight is support by your seat.

Most leaning problems I have encounter are the result of a rider leaning against the car door when driving, leaning against a left arm rest when sitting, or leaning on a left leg when standing.

While you might try stirrup adjustment, I would emphasize having your seat bones equidistant from your horse’s spine and equal weight on each seat bone.

I once had a difficult problem with one rider who leaned to the left. I finally asked him to ride toward me. I rested by right elbow on my left hand and told the rider that my forearm was his body. I told him to straighten it, and adjusted the lean of my forearm to the lean of his body. I then, told him that my hand was his head – straighten it. By providing direct feedback to his change in position, the rider was finally able to adjust his sitting position.


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

TXhorseman said:


> I really can’t imagine that your left leg being 1/4 inch shorter than the right being a big problem since most of your weight is support by your seat.
> 
> Most leaning problems I have encounter are the result of a rider leaning against the car door when driving, leaning against a left arm rest when sitting, or leaning on a left leg when standing.
> 
> ...


It's not the leaning that made us conclude that it was short. That is just what made us investigate. The weird weight shift wasn't just in the saddle. It was when I walked, sat, stood, everything. It has been fully investigated and diagnosed. The argument is not whether it _is_, it is a matter of how to compensate for it. I was put through a series of test and my legs were measured. There is a difference. I started using an extra insole in my left shoe and it feels a lot better. There is a family history of weird growth problems and there are more suspected cases that I have not listed because they were not checked out due to most of my extended family being against modern medicine for "religious reasons" (but note that I am not adverse to doctors so I do get these things looked at).


----------



## LittleBayMare (Jun 2, 2014)

I just wanted to know if anyone else had any experience with it and so could give advice for what work. But never mind. Forget I asked.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

my left leg is shorter than my right. it's partly the bone's are different (as measrued by xray, ) but that is minute. it's more that my spine is perpetually out of alignment, which bring the right leg forward, and it 'feel'f longer. when I stand what feels to be perfectly vertical, I have probaboy 15% more weight going down my right leg.

however, it has never made me 'block' a horse from cantering on one lead. I would guess that it's either the HORSES misalignment, OR, it something you ARE doing , but not necessarily due to uneven leg lenght. you may be gripping up on one side, or twisting toward one direction. all things that have to be pointed out by another person, and like @TXhorseman said, get a teacher to help you 'feel' waht is 'straight'.

would you be interested in sharing some video of your riding?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Duct tape a 1/4" block of wood to the left stirrup and see if anything changes. It'll cost you about 10 cents to find out.


----------



## ApuetsoT (Aug 22, 2014)

You'd do stretches to lengthen the muscles along that side. They will likely be very tight. I'm crooked too, have been for a long time. I went to chiros and physio, but I can't be bothered to do stretches anymore.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Absolutely change the stirrups... curious if they feel any different now?

While we focus so much on having the stirrups even remember that the stirrups need to match your leg and not vice versa. I know several people (all great riders) who ride with their stirrups at different lengths to match their bodies.


----------

